# metronidazole?



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

where do i get this from? i am currently treating for bacterial infection. the course finishes in 3 days, after i will do a huge water change, wen can i start to use metronidazole after????? also will there b instructions and will it b harmful to my fry?


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

I got some at my local non-chain fish store. There are several other meds included in it.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i went to my local store and didnt have it. turns out i may not need it, the fish i was worried about has started pooing normally again so i think it was more likely bacterial infection, thanks tho!


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

You can't buy straight Met in the uk, you need a vets ok, but it is avaliable thru other means.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

ahhhh ok, i thought that was perhaps the case, ill know for the future


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I get my Metronidazole in pharmacies. Lfs do not have them.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

so how do u treat the water then???


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

lioness501 said:


> so how do u treat the water then???


One tablet per 20 gallons here. But two tabs were enough for me to treat my fish in a 75 gallons for Hexamita disease.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

thats good to bare in mind, mines only 28 gal so 1 tablet would do?? thansk for the info


----------



## dakotagirl (Dec 27, 2006)

I just bought Jungle Brand Parasite Clear Tank Buddies and it lists metronidazole as an active ingredient. 

Barb


----------

